# Experiences of using LED Lights



## fadingrae (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone here use LED Lights ? 

How's their real life ? the and the efficiency ? 

Would like to share my own experiences from the sign of a consumer about the Led lights. 

And hope can hear the voice of consumers here too. 



Here mine experiences: 



For me, i used 10pc 3W Led bulbs from the beginning of this Feb, they are used as the replacement of 40W incandescent to light up the 20 square meters room, each room have 1 such bulb. 

I can say to anyone who is reading this article, that they was quite competitive compared to the incandescents, and work quite good so far. By the way, it's Dec now, which means they have been used for 10 months, obviously the life seems certainly strong then incandescents. 

And the most happy thing is, the electric bill is greatly reduced, at least 80KW power can be saved, for now it has been 10 months, we had saved around 800rmb on the electric bill. 

Some people may heasitate because the LED Bulbs are really far expensive then incandescent, but you see, you can save back the money on the electric bill. 

P.S.. The bulbs we are using are with the item no. of WS-B60CORN-60LED. You'll love it once you make a try. 



For tubes, we are using Led tubes in our office from the middle this July, with the item no. of WS-T10SMD-A 1200mm, the 18W Led tubes are used as 45W fluorescent and very competitive too, so far it's good too. Just it might take longer time to save back the tube costs from the electric bill. But so far i am quite confident in them. 

Will share here after these tubes used longer, maybe next year this time.


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 20, 2011)

This post was reviewed and documented to be a false and deceitful piece of astroturfing by [email protected], an employee of wellspringsaving.com, a Chinese company that sells grossly inferior lighting products. Rae is here mostly to flog his product and websites. He will tell tremendous lies to steer people to his products. Original posts and analysis were lost in Great Server Meltdown of 2011.


----------



## fadingrae (Mar 24, 2011)

Ken_McE said:


> This post was reviewed and documented to be a false and deceitful piece of astroturfing by [email protected], an employee of wellspringsaving.com, a Chinese company that sells grossly inferior lighting products. Rae is here mostly to flog his product and websites. He will tell tremendous lies to steer people to his products. Original posts and analysis were lost in Great Server Meltdown of 2011.


 
hi Ken, i am Rae, i was the one who originally posted this post. 
I am sorry that i had made links to our website the first time i posted it. I was new that time, and i was not familiar to the rules. And i admit that i do tried to make more people here to know our site to see our products. 

But pls, that's not equal to we manufacture grossly inferior products. You never see or use our products, so strictly speaking, you cannot make real factual comments to our products. 

And i never intend to lie, what i told was my factual personal experiences and comments or the lights i've used, i was telling my points as a user. 

For now, i know more about the rules here. I won't intend to make any connent to link to our site. What i hope, is to know more about people's experiences and views about lighting products they used that might be helpful to our marketing, and share views to topics if i ever met. 

So pls don't say bad to me or our company or products again. Thanks and best regards.
Rae


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 26, 2011)

/Considers that Rae has manned up and apologized/offered to go forth and sin no more/makes decision:/


Hi Rae,

Perhaps I was quick to judge. We have a small number of rules and customs. If you can go along with them you can be welcome here. They are available at length here, but there are two in particular I would like to mention:

*Honesty* 

This place is valuable because people come here and discuss things *honestly*. As you know, there is a lot going on in the lighting industry, many things are new, and people are confused. :thinking: Some of them show up here, and when they do they are given the truth, plainly, as best as we know it. Anyone who comes here and, er, misrepresents the facts lowers the value of this entire community for all of us. We won't allow that. :tsk:

If you want to mention what a product, or type of product does you can, but you cannot exaggerate. Take for example this statement:

i_ used 3W Led bulbs from the beginning of this Feb, they are used as the replacement of 40W incandescent ..._

A 40 watt incan. bulb is around 500 lumens. The output of a 3 watt LED is perhaps 150 to 200 lumens, roughly a third to a half of the output of the incan., and with a lower CRI. The statement implies that one 3 watt LED has the performance of a 40 watt incan., and this is just not true. :shakehead 

*Shilling*

We have a number of people here who are associated with lighting companies in some way. They are welcomed and valued for their contributions. However when they want to advertise their company or product they go to http://www.cpfclassifieds.com/ and they buy themself an ad. They can describe their product in rich detail and with pictures, and nobody minds. In fact that helps to keep this whole place up and running.:thumbsup: I myself have bought stuff starting from those ads, and I expect other people do too.

If you post something like:

_For tubes, we are using Led tubes in our office from the middle this July, with the item no. of WS-T10SMD-A 1200mm, _

it looks like you are trying to sneak an advertisement into the middle of a post, and that kind of thing gets us all grumpy and irritable. 

So Rae, there can be a place for you here, but be straight with us, OK? :wave:


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 26, 2011)

Ken_McE said:


> If you want to mention what a product, or type of product does you can, but you cannot exaggerate. Take for example this statement:
> 
> i_ used 3W Led bulbs from the beginning of this Feb, they are used as the replacement of 40W incandescent ..._
> 
> A 40 watt incan. bulb is around 500 lumens. The output of a 3 watt LED is perhaps 150 to 200 lumens, roughly a third to a half of the output of the incan., and with a lower CRI. The statement implies that one 3 watt LED has the performance of a 40 watt incan., and this is just not true. :shakehead


 
Just want to correct a technicality-an R5 XPG makes oh, 455 lumens at 3 watts. If the optics are well designed, it could very well match a 40w incandescent-though I doubt these use an XPG or good optics. :shakehead


----------

